# Long legs!



## ali_lee (Sep 12, 2013)

I have had diesel for about 2 weeks now, he is now 8 weeks, iv been feeding him the food the vets reccomended to me, and i realised this morning that his legs have gone really long all of a sudden and its like they are in the way, when he sits he doesnt know where to put them, they look to big for his body, does this happen to all puppys and will he grow into his legs haha! 

Thanks!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

He should. Sounds like a typical "awkward puppy" stage. They generally go through a few goofy stages. Pics would help but to me it sounds normal.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep, it's normal. My pup's legs doubled in length within a matter of 3 weeks. lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea they go through a leggy stage lol. Our pups was hilarious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ali_lee (Sep 12, 2013)

I Have also noticed that in the past few days wrinkles have appeared in front of his ears, is this normal for this breed?


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

ali_lee said:


> I Have also noticed that in the past few days wrinkles have appeared in front of his ears, is this normal for this breed?


I assure you that this is all just normal growth. He will grow into them very soon. Just remember to take lots of pics along the way!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Some dogs keep those long legs too


----------

